# DVD burning error



## runix (Jan 10, 2019)

BSDians,

I am a novice FreeBSD user and running 12.0-RELEASE. I am trying to burn an `iso` image using `tkdvd` which is a front end for `growisofs`. I am getting the following error and I am having difficulty troubleshooting. 

```
:-[ LOAD TRAY failed with SK=5h/INVALID FIELD IN CDB]: Input/output error
```

The command and options I used:

```
growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/cd0=/home/tesla/xubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
```

Any help/suggestion to troubleshoot and make it work would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 10, 2019)

I use sysutils/tkdvd exclusively to burn DVD, .iso, etc and that looks more like a hardware problem.

Issue the command as root to call `tkdvd` from the terminal. That will bring up the GUI, let you select "Burn iso9660 image", select your .iso from where it's located and burn it.

If all works as it should.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 10, 2019)

I have been using sysutils/brasero. It might not be as light but I like the interface. Reminds me of EZCD Creator.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 10, 2019)

runix said:


> :-[ *LOAD TRAY failed* with SK=5h/INVALID FIELD IN CDB]: Input/output error


Could be a hint for no writable DVD. Have you tried with different DVD’s, different brands? In case of DVD-RW has it been used multiple times?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 10, 2019)

Well, for some reason now tkdvd will run from my user account but the command it's showing me it's using to burn an .iso right now is:


```
growisofs -dvd-compat   -use-the-force-luke=tty -Z /dev/cd0=/usr/home/jitte/Downloads/FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso
```

Use The Force, young Jedi.


----------

